# People with Cats In TO



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You prolly read this already....

http://www.torontosun.com/News/TorontoAndGTA/2008/03/04/4900221-sun.html

If you do let your cats outside.. Please keep them indoors... There is some sicko going around mutilating cats unfortunatly friendly enough to get close....

This person is probably using cat traps as well or nail bed raccoon traps... 
Please... be extra aware and report any funny business...

friggin sicko


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I swear I'd love a few minutes in a dark alley with one of these type's. Picking on poor defenseless creatures. Hopefully karma will work its mojo if they don't catch him. What a sad excuse for a human being.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Too bad I dont live in the area. I'd scope the guy out and beat him beyond imagination


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Too bad I dont live in the area. I'd scope the guy out and beat him beyond imagination


I was just having thoughts of my husband in full riot gear & this person meeting myself.


----------

